
Ask HN: Babies and self driving cars - andrewfromx
My kid ask me &quot;dad, once we have self driving cars will parents be able to put a baby in the car and have the computer just drive it around to help it fall asleep?&quot; What does HN think? Safe or parent neglect? What if there is video feed of baby they can watch?
======
sharemywin
What if the car break down?

~~~
andrewfromx
ok how about not a real car, but a VR room that simulated a car ride. That's
100% safe and can't indanger the kid but gives the parent an hour break while
the kid thinks he's being driven around.

